# cover for Sony 650 Touch?



## pinkcloud (Jul 31, 2010)

hi everyone,
my mom recently got the Sony Touch 650 reader and we are looking for a cover for it.  She'd like one with built in light or something like an M Edge one with slide-in light.  I've looked at many Touch covers, but they either say 600 or 350--is the 650 different in size?  or will any Touch cover fit?

thank you in advance!


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

It is a slightly different size to the 600, I think, so it's best to ask the retailer.

I couldn't find any third-party covers which both shipped to Australia AND specifically said they were for the 650, so I went with the official Sony lighted cover. It's not bad. I'd like a little more shock-protection (because I'm a klutz at times), but it is simple, nice-looking, fairly effective and the light is fully adjustable. I'm quite fond of the light! 

Hope that helps?

Edited to add: 350 cover will definitely NOT fit.


----------



## pinkcloud (Jul 31, 2010)

thank you, it helps a lot!  i can't seem to even find the official Sony cover, so this is def. a problem....  will keep searching, thanks!


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

pinkcloud said:


> thank you, it helps a lot! i can't seem to even find the official Sony cover, so this is def. a problem.... will keep searching, thanks!


Not sure where you are... but if in the US, this link should work (Sony store online).


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

Here's a link to the lighted cover for the Sony Touch on Amazon's site. http://www.amazon.com/Sony-Digital-Reader-Touch-28PRSACL6-29/dp/B002NFW4XG/ref=pd_cp_e_1

Shari


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

shalym,
That cover you posted is for the Sony 600 according to at least one review.  Probably why the price is so nice too.

I use an Oberon K2 Velcro cover for my Sony Readers (600 and 505) and also nook WiFi.  Just a bit big on the Sony, but it covers them well and they are secure with Velcro.  The Kindle1 Velcro covers and the Oberon small journal covers (used with Velcro) are supposed to fit better for the Sony models.


----------

